# Ready for snow



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Generally we are always ready for snow here. Part of life. When winter is over plow comes off ATV when it returns it goes on. Went to check ATV over and winch would retract cable but not extend it . With out it plow will not work.
First thing I though was bad switch. Got lucky when I was taking it a part turned out to be a broken wire easy fix. Looks like we have some snow coming that will disrupt life a bit.
Being ready is a must in a place like Wisconsin . Made a note get some spare parts for the winch.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are ready


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

About the closest we've come to snow was some hail that melted slowly. Covered the beach making it look like snow.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We had snow here in South Texas a couple weeks back. It was pandemonium. :vs_lol:!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

This is on the drive out of the industrial park that I work in. We had a bad set up this year. We had about an inch of freezing rain and temperatures dropped off and stayed low with snow showers often on for about two days. Then two days of cold since then often on snow showers the past couple of days. All of the secondary roads already have a solid coating of ice. Usually doesn't happen until mid January. Took me about three days to find the chains for the snowblower. For a guy who thinks himself prepared sometimes I disappoint even myself.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

I've worked for the last 15 years at a truck dealership and we also sell plows for not only trucks but utv's and atv's. We sell usually about 60 a year. You'd be surprised how many people we see during the first few snows with preventable issues like blown hose's or electrical issues that they would have caught before hand if they would have checked the functions. We also recommend people keep an extra hose, springs and fluid on hand. Most of the stuff they could take care of themselves.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Winter is normal here so we are use to it. I do enjoy some of it. Not as much the older we get. We do make the best of it. SHTF it will be a blessing. We allow the snowmobile trail to run across our property. Nice to see people flying by enjoying the snow.
Payton and I have been enjoying some of it our own way. The sidecar extends the riding season a bit.
This will be the first full winter retired. No derailments to run to no snow/ice induced emergence . Might get a bit boring.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Generally we are always ready for snow here. Part of life. When winter is over plow comes off ATV when it returns it goes on. Went to check ATV over and winch would retract cable but not extend it . With out it plow will not work.
> First thing I though was bad switch. Got lucky when I was taking it a part turned out to be a broken wire easy fix. Looks like we have some snow coming that will disrupt life a bit.
> Being ready is a must in a place like Wisconsin . Made a note get some spare parts for the winch.


I hear ya! I'm getting ready for snow, too.

Just kidding.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> I hear ya! I'm getting ready for snow, too.
> 
> Just kidding.


Denton, rumor had it you were on vacation. Are you monitoring us from someplace warm?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Denton, rumor had it you were on vacation. Are you monitoring us from someplace warm?


We've had snow a couple times since I've been alive. So far, we've hanged three weathermen....


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Smitty901 I remember when I lived on a farm in Marathon County Wis. Some mornings we had to dig through the drifts just to get into the barn. You guys have the snow big time!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am surprised that you have escaped snow thus far. We have had about 12" or so of snow in central MN already and I have already been rear ended by a fool that forgot how to drive on snow and ice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I am surprised that you have escaped snow thus far. We have had about 12" or so of snow in central MN already and I have already been rear ended by a fool that forgot how to drive on snow and ice.


 We have not had a lot yet. Tomorrow depends on who you listen to , it may dump on us. Hoping to take Payton for a ride on Christmas. Any year you can get the bike out on Christmas can't be all bad.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Nothing in Missouri yet . Lots of bikes out as it has been mid 50's but it is supposed to be getting colder this weekend. I noticed folks out at the white house today with no coats, hats or gloves not the weather I remember. Seems like every year milder and milder winters . Have not plugged in the heater for the tractor or truck yet this year. 

We will catch a blizzard one of these years and then we will see some problems. Just hope we do not have a heavy ice storm those are the worst.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We already have had 8 inches here.

I am old and it sucks dealing with it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Built a plow for my tractor this year. Old plow blade frame, some stainless and cutting edge that was laying in the scrap pile. Did have to buy a quick tach plate for a $130. Maybe have $175 total and a day into it. Works great but we haven't had a big snow yet. 

No more plow truck to maintain, insure and repair. Best part is not wasting a day plowing out all the liberal neighbors. That are to stupid to have their own way to remove snow.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Couple of winter scenes from my place...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ooops...

Tom lost track of where the slope edge is yesterday... left rear wheel slid off the edge, truck stopped 6" from cabin. Chained it to an uphill tree, cranked sideways, good outcome 

























We got another 15" night before last! :vs_love:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Snowing now in the UP (12/21) looks like tissue paper coming out of the sky.I took my spare snowblower to the FIL's house so wifey could clear driveway.his Ariens was severely neglected,its here now and I put a spare known good carb on it.going out now to run some Berrymans B-12 thru it and button it up,runs pretty good now But,I don't like it cause it does not have power steering like our craftsmen throwers and the impeller and drive handles are ass backwards from what I am used to. good day to exercise the gennie also.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Bout a foot here since early December. About 2/3 of it has melted in the last week.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like most of what they said was coming will just miss us we will get some. ATV is ready to go.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the big dangers from snow where I live is building collapse due to snow weight and water infiltration due to ice dams. As buildings get old they get weaker and sometime just cannot take the weight. Out buildings are particularly susceptible to snow weight collapse as they are usually built to more lenient building codes. I've got a 150+ year old barn whose frame is mortise and tenon and held together with wood pegs. It has outlasted many a home framed with nails. About 3 years back I purchased what is called a Roof Razor to get the snow off the roofs fast and easy. Now I do it all from the ground. Works great. Videos at https://minnsnowtaonline.com/p/video-gallery. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeahhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well the dump of snow we were supposed to get passed us by. Not a flake or drop of rain. This is Wisconsin and when it comes to snow we could get a foot or more in a heart beat. Not wishing for a lot this year just enough so the snowmobiles rides can enjoy it.
Have not fired up the wood burner yet this year may do that tomorrow . Something about a little snow on the ground and the smell of a wood fire going that is pleasing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Snowing now , nothing to aggressive yet. Went out ran the ATV around in it. Have to test it, right.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Took the wee tots out sledding this morning! 
First run 707 am!

Got some ice last night. It was a blast!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That's so beautiful!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

So far 5 inches in three hours. And we still have power merry Christmas


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We have about 6 inches right now, waiting for it to stop.

Will be out cleaning it up right after it clears.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

All set for snow and have been for about a month. Even plowed on Christmas morning. I love the snow. So does my mason dump with V plow.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

4 below zero yesterday morning. about the same early today. But sure a bright sunny day. Most of the snow slipped by us. hope it holds off Son in law is borrowing my Polaris ATV for an outing. Typical of Polaris junk his side by side blew up. I use my Polaris to plow driveway...when it runs witch is a hit of miss.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I love snow but hate the cold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We need snow to insulate the ground from the extreme cold it works like a blanket. Without it a lot of damage can come to pipes, foundations ect. this year we are getting it slowly again today expecting less than a inch for the the day. A nice way to get snow.
So once again Global cooling has come. Comes here ever year. For the most part the Bikes are tucked away, they will get a good going over as winter wears on . Sidecar will slip out for a ride now and then depending on weather.
Went out a played with the ATV for a bit yesterday. Fun but not the same as the bikes. Not enough yet for Sheriff to open snowmobile trails . In our state it falls on the county Sheriff to decide if condition are right. Of course on your own land you can ride anytime.
I know the hard core snowmobile riders have them fueled up facing out. I will enjoy a cup of coffee as they ride by.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

With the temperature around 5 F degrees (without wind chill) here the past few days, I've been imagining what I would need to survive at a campsite in the mountains in this weather. Insulating and reinforcing my 2 man tent with branches and leaves would be essential, as would keeping my water in cans that could be re-thawed over a fire. I would certainly need to dress properly (including snowshoes), and have dry changes of everything beneath my outerwear. I would need to keep a Siberian log fire going. I would need all my traps, my hunting rifle, and a good amount of bait. I would need a strong tarp to keep the snow and wind off me when outside, and a shovel and saw.

These things are fairly obvious to me; I was wondering what some of you who have also camped in the winter might recommend for a tent bug-out location in the extreme cold.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm all set the winter in southern AZ!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Too cold for snow today


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good thing about snow and cold as you do get used to it. We have had snow for weeks and below zero weather for the past couple including hitting -36 below in northern MN two days ago.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Good thing about snow and cold as you do get used to it. We have had snow for weeks and below zero weather for the past couple including hitting -36 below in northern MN two days ago.


 Good thing about cold and snow it keeps a lot of those we don't need here living some where else.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

-22 ice Road truckers eat your heart out. I can do it a four-cylinder 200 LOL


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Good thing about cold and snow it keeps a lot of those we don't need here living some where else.


Absolutely.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> Too cold for snow today


It's a total mystery to me how they measure "what it feels like or wind chill" beyond what the remperature actually is.. if it's -45C back home, it's -45C


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Stolen form https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_chill
Wind-chill or windchill, (popularly wind chill factor) is the perceived decrease in air temperature 
felt by the body on exposed skin due to the flow of air.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

TGus said:


> I was wondering what some of you who have also camped in the winter might recommend for a tent bug-out location in the extreme cold.


For more than a week, using an open fire to stay alive in extreme cold is a huge burden. Since my winter camping is usually 1-3 nights, I just cut the wood and enjoy it. If I had to live like that I'd put most of my money into the best sleeping bag I could find so I could focus on finding food instead of hauling wood all day.

This is my buddy and I at deer camp for 2 night this November when temps were down to -20C.






























Raise the limits.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Limit Killer said:


> For more than a week, using an open fire to stay alive in extreme cold is a huge burden. Since my winter camping is usually 1-3 nights, I just cut the wood and enjoy it. If I had to live like that I'd put most of my money into the best sleeping bag I could find so I could focus on finding food instead of hauling wood all day.
> 
> This is my buddy and I at deer camp for 2 night this November when temps were down to -20C.
> 
> Raise the limits.


I bet that's some fire when it's raging, and it looks like you ate well! I've never hunted deer in winter. What are some of the big differences you've noticed about hunting during winter?

I agree with you that an extremely warm and damp resistant sleeping bag is essential. I tend to rely more on close insulation during winter camping. I use a tight 2 person pup tent and enclose it within a leaf insulated frame shelter. That way, my body heat keeps the tent warm through the night. I use fires while I'm able to watch them, but I worry about keeping a big fire going in a forest while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

TGus said:


> I bet that's some fire when it's raging, and it looks like you ate well! I've never hunted deer in winter. What are some of the big differences you've noticed about hunting during winter?
> 
> I agree with you that an extremely warm and damp resistant sleeping bag is essential. I tend to rely more on close insulation during winter camping. I use a tight 2 person pup tent and enclose it within a leaf insulated frame shelter. That way, my body heat keeps the tent warm through the night. I use fires while I'm able to watch them, but I worry about keeping a big fire going in a forest while I'm sleeping.


That fire burned for over 8 hours without any additional wood being added. It also got so hot that I took down my tarp and was laying in my underwear being roasted alive at -20. I only have a 0C sleeping bag and don't use a tent when solo so if I want to not die of hypothermia in the cold temps, I need to use fire. I had a small thermometer hanging off my tarp and it got so hot it broke, over 60C. Might have been a little too much fire lol I'm certainly no expert winter camper though, I've had my share of cold almost sleepless nights out in the forest but each time I stay a little warmer and get a little more sleep.

I've never had a problem with long fires while I'm sleeping but just like most things it comes down to site selection, prep work and common sense. I personally would never make a fire like that outside of deep winter or exceptionally wet weather unless it was a real survival situation. I do this for fun/practice so I make sure to keep my risks as low as possible.

As for the hunting, I can't really offer any insights there. At 39 years old, this was my first year of hunting. The rut here is mid to late November so earlier in the season I was hunting areas to/from bedding/feeding areas and feeding areas themselves. Whereas late season around the rut, still hunting was much more productive for me.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We had enough snow to cover the ground again here. No major disruption. Little crying in the major cities but that is normal. What the fresh snow did do was bring the Deer out in the open. Yesterday at least 12 nice size deer right out the back door. In the open field.
Always a great sight to see.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What a difference a few degrees makes. Wisconsin the 22nd of Jan. we could be neck deep in a blizzard . But instead rain. Snow called for tomorrow but that few inches will be nothing really. Dog just came in soaking wet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What a difference a few degrees makes. Wisconsin the 22nd of Jan. we could be neck deep in a blizzard . But instead rain. Snow called for tomorrow but that few inches will be nothing really. Dog just came in soaking wet.


We are supposed to get a range of nothing to over a foot of snow in MN depending where you are at.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Weather man gave a great forecast 8-12 plus inches of snow today. Some local areas of 13-14 inches possible. With winds 20 MPH plus which should make for a nice blizzard. Temps dropping off this week so the snow will stick around for a while. No rain for us just snow.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Weather man gave a great forecast 8-12 plus inches of snow today. Some local areas of 13-14 inches possible. With winds 20 MPH plus which should make for a nice blizzard. Temps dropping off this week so the snow will stick around for a while. No rain for us just snow.


Pretty much the same for the UP here.NWS says 12-15.local W/X guy says he agrees.went to store last night to get a few things,it was a madhouse.I walked our dog this morning and it was busy there even.little old lady walking her lab asked me what going on?.told her that we are in a winter weather WARNING from 10:00 today (mon) till 13:00 tues.she said OH,CRAP!.
just looked at NWS radar,looks like WS Jaxon (weird spelling!)will hit us at 12;00 est.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Weather man gave a great forecast 8-12 plus inches of snow today. Some local areas of 13-14 inches possible. With winds 20 MPH plus which should make for a nice blizzard. Temps dropping off this week so the snow will stick around for a while. No rain for us just snow.


 We get a different winter in this part of the State than others do in Wisconsin. Most years a lot of the big storms miss us by a few miles.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Power just came back on. No big deal with the wood stove just boring. Forecast moved up to 15-18 inches with winds gusting up to 40MPH over night. Heavy wet snow which has the tree limbs hanging down. Pretty sure that's what's messing up the power.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Power just came back on. No big deal with the wood stove just boring. Forecast moved up to 15-18 inches with winds gusting up to 40MPH over night. Heavy wet snow which has the tree limbs hanging down. Pretty sure that's what's messing up the power.


 Stay warm 2 inches coming here over night. Not crazy cold. The rain today melted what was on the ground. So far the Deer are having an easy winter feeding well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have gotten about 8-9" of snow in must the past couple few hours. Got about 3/4" just while I was snowblowing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Took a few pictures while plowing at 3-4 pm this afternoon. Easier to plow 6-8 inches twice then 12-14 once. Homemade plow is working great. Went over for happy hour at the local tavern and we got another 4 inches at least in the last few hours. Stupid weather man in town claims we only got 6-7 inches. We all think he's measuring the road after the plow went by.

It's really pretty out and dead silent . Except for the wind and the tree limbs snapping off now and then. Bar was busy as usual during a storm. All the locals like to come out when the weather is bad. Unlike the boyz down south that hide and close up the town/state.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

0230 we maybe got 2 inches but it is an icy snow


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Bar was busy as usual during a storm. All the locals like to come out when the weather is bad. Unlike the boyz down south that hide and close up the town/state.


Now Chip ... it would appear you have never been in a Texas bar when the weather turns for the worse, huh?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Now Chip ... it would appear you have never been in a Texas bar when the weather turns for the worse, huh?


 Well funny you would say that. I've been in south TX almost every year for the past 25 years. Dad had a place near South Padre that we went to and visited. Plus we have relation in Victoria and near Ganado TX.

Always thought if was funny how we would be walking around in T-shirts in 40-50 degrees. Enjoying the warm sunny weather compared to the -20 we just came from. All the locals would be bundled up like they were going on a expedition to the south pole. Got some pretty strange looks. Driving around with the windows open and wearing shorts.

Few years ago we had a big blizzard up here. 24 inches of snow with winds 40-50 MPH and snow drifts 6-7 feet, near white out conditions. The company my wife works for has a office in Amarillo TX. They closed the TX site down cause of 2-3 inches of snow from the tail end of the same storm. She got called into work to cover for them. Even had to stay in town in a motel cause the roads weren't plowed. What a fricken joke.

Less then 12 hours after the snow the roads are plowed and it's back to business as usual. Not a big deal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ran in to Beaver Dam for some stuff this morning Back roads had a thick coat of ice with a dusting of snow on top. Slick but manageable. Much of the 1-2 inches we got packed down so bear ground still showing. Deer out feasting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Well funny you would say that. I've been in south TX almost every year for the past 25 years. Dad had a place near South Padre that we went to and visited. Plus we have relation in Victoria and near Ganado TX.
> 
> Always thought if was funny how we would be walking around in T-shirts in 40-50 degrees. Enjoying the warm sunny weather compared to the -20 we just came from. All the locals would be bundled up like they were going on a expedition to the south pole. Got some pretty strange looks. Driving around with the windows open and wearing shorts.
> 
> ...


Funny? Who is laughing, anyway what's this got to do with southerners drinkin' (or not) in bars during inclement weather? Oh yea, Padre island is damn near Old Mexico and a far cry from representative of Texas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well here we are in Wisconsin, end of January . At the most right now maybe an inch of snow on the ground and that is very spotty. Most of the ground is bear. I will take it. went out on the range for some testing today and it was not bad at all. Father in law use to always say we had to get past the first two weeks of February. IF we were going to get dumped on it would be by them.


----------



## bornprepper (Dec 27, 2017)

Snowing here in the UK today, again. I can't remember it snowing this often before. Usually 1 fall of snow, and that's us for a few years. This is the 4th fall in the past few months.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Snow fall is trying to catch up. We have has snow the last two day ,latter in the day. Calling for another 1-4 to night. Still nothing to get worked up about . May take ATV out a play a bit.


----------

